# ATC - Altech Chemicals



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

AMMG was incorporated on 8th May 2007 for the purpose of securing tenements over land that had been subject to historical exploration and where significant geological data was available and / or the land was considered sufficiently prospective due to proximity to existing resources and infrastructure.

The Company has identified five separate project areas, located in Western Australia and Queensland, which the Directors believe may have the potential for the realisation of economic resources of these commodities - iron ore, gypsum, mineral sands and gold.

The Company has one granted tenement and 18 applications for tenements covering in excess of 4,000 square kilometres over the five project areas.

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 44,090,000
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $9,699,800
*Website:* http://www.ammg.com.au


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

*Re: AKA - Australia Minerals and Mining Group*

MC - $9m
SP - 9c
Shares - 101m
Options - 42m
Cash - $5.1m

Top 20 - 52%

*AMMG SECURES THE GREEN RANGE COAL PROJECT, GREAT SOUTHERN, WESTERN AUSTRALIA*
● AMMG has acquired 1 granted and 2 new tenement applications to secure the Green Range Coal Project.
● Strategically located 40 – 70km from the town and port of Albany.
● One granted EL and two ELA’s covering ~1,123 square kilometres.
● Substantial historical exploration reported by BHP and CRA (Rio Tinto) in the 1980’s and Phanerozoic Energy in the 2000’s.
● CRA estimated an exploration target* of 500Mt of lignite.
● AMMG is now estimating an exploration target* of 400-500 million tonnes of thermal coal grade.
● Historical diamond drill core analysis confirms sub-bituminous or thermal coal grade (up to 24Mj/kg or 5732 kcal/kg).
● Port of Albany currently proposing to upgrade its capacity to handle ‘cape-sized’ vessels.
● Freehold land, Native Title extinguished – lower environmental concerns expected.

*Constance Range Iron Ore Project, QLD*
 AMMG conducted a site reconnaissance to prepare for the upcoming drill program scheduled to commence in August.
 The drill program aims to establish a JORC statement for iron ore resources at BHP’s historical deposits ‘P’, ‘C’ and ‘D’.
 Delegates for the Anhui Bureau of Coal and Geology visited the Constance Range to inspect the project.
 AMMG acquired an additional three tenements, bringing the total project area to approximately 815km ²

*Southdown Extension Iron Ore Project, WA*
 100% owned by the Company; AMMG acquired the remaining 20% interest in tenement E70/2650 on similar pro-rata terms to the purchase with Minemakers.
 Davis Tube Recovery (DTR) results indicated an average iron concentrate of 68% and an average mass recovery of 35%; grind size was -75 microns (coarser than all other reported iron ore projects WA).
 Subsequent to quarter end, AMMG’s stage 1 diamond drilling program commenced.
*
Bencubbin Iron Ore Project, WA*
 DTR results from stage 1 drilling program indicated an excellent average iron concentrate of above 70% with average mass recovery 42.8%; grind size was -75 microns.
 The WA state government’s Exploration Incentive Scheme (EIS) co-funded drilling program refunded 50% of the drilling costs.
*
Yilgarn Iron Ore Projects, WA*
 A further two applications were successful in the WA state government’s EIS co-funded drilling program.


----------



## System (12 November 2014)

*Re: AKA - Australia Minerals and Mining Group*

On November 12th, 2014, Australia Minerals and Mining Group Limited (AKA) changed its name and ASX code to Altech Chemicals Ltd (ATC).


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2017)

Not a holder but I thought it a niche market and an interesting story ... production cost per kg lowest in the business, recent capital raised at 15c, project finance/build via Germany being finalised, 250 years of JORC resource, still 3 years from production so a bit of a wait, low MC. Demand for product I am unsure of but I noted they have a use for it in Lithium batteries. The Altech industrial sapphire from kaolin minerals video ....


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 October 2018)

ATC appear to be going though an orphan period whilst site clearance gets started. They have popped off a low of 0.12 with someone realising the market doesn't need to dictate to fundamentally good stories. One to watch for an appreciation of progress as they move to development.


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2019)




----------



## peter2 (27 January 2019)

Malaysia's approval of their development order perked up the price of ATC. However ATC will require more capital to fund the build as it proceeds. Not sure what is going to drive investor demand on this one. The chart look promising with a base pattern. 

The chart below is part of a research project and should not be considered a recommendation to buy this stock. If you want to read more about the project log in to read the P2 Weekly Portfolio thread. 

Setup: Solid chart basing pattern.  
Grade B due to my concerns about investor demand and the need to raise more capital during the build.
Buy limit: 0.10, iSL 0.085, initial target 0.15


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 March 2019)

Turns around on volume each announcement and on a good uptrend now. 
Finance completed and construction underway, will be interesting to see if there is an orphan period.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2020)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Turns around on volume each announcement and on a good uptrend now.
> Finance completed and construction underway, will be interesting to see if there is an orphan period.



wash, rinse, repeat

Quarterly out
_Project financial work continued 
Potential strategic investors introduced 
Listed “green bond" initiative commenced_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

and , what's 'appenin', dudes

25% lift today. close at high. No news. the L word?


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

Seems this will go up to 1 cents soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 25% lift today. close at high. No news. the L word?



and again, another 25% to be above 7.5c .....

No real news since the ASX Query of 18 Jan


> _1. No
> 2. Not applicable
> 3. No
> 4. In compliance_



On Monday ATC stated it has _commenced battery performance testing of graphite particles that have been coated with high purity alumina (HPA), using Altech’s coating technology_. 

And I guess inclusion of all three: Li-ion battery, graphite and HPA is enough to get the punters excited


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and again, another 25% to be above 7.5c ..... No real news since the ASX Query of 18 Jan
> 
> On Monday ATC stated it has _commenced battery performance testing of graphite particles that have been coated with high purity alumina (HPA), using Altech’s coating technology_. And I guess inclusion of all three: Li-ion battery, graphite and HPA is enough to get the punters excited



strange company

when last visited, there was a 'need for cash'.  Project had _greenfield risks _limited
• Environmental approvals completed 
• All permitting approvals completed 
• Operating licence granted 
• Construction commenced 
• Ground conditions known 
• Contractors known 
• Stage 1 and 2 completed 
• Running start when project finance done 

but that was talking about Meckering kaolin tenement and plant, and Johor HPA processing. Now there is a Saxony (up against the Czech border) element introduced, with a study looking at pre-feasibility for a battery materials coatings plant, for 10,000 tpa of graphite coating:
• Collaboration agreement with SGL Carbon
• Alumina coating of anode grade graphite
• Europe leading synthetic graphite producer

And financing , after 18 months of due diligence
• *Senior debt funding* ... KfW IPEX-Bank
• German state owned bank
• Total debt of US$ 190 million
• US$ 170 million export credit finance
• 50% of plant ... German suppliers (for Johor?)
• Low interest, long tenure

plus *Secondary Funding* .... Listed green bond
• Target raising of US$144 million
• US$100 million as project debt
• Balance as prepaid coupon interest
• Bonds to be listed in Frankfurt
• Five year term


----------



## greggles (6 October 2021)

Huge volume today and a big move north. 8c is the critical level here. 

This article in The West Australian by Matt Birney looks to be the reason for today's bullish price action: https://thewest.com.au/business/pub...-lithium-market-with-hpa-technology-c-4152828

Some real potential here. Tempted to take a position.


----------



## greggles (11 October 2021)

ATC is nudging 10c this morning. They have released a new video, "Lithium-Ion Battery Update" that can be viewed below.


----------



## Ann (26 November 2021)

Altech Chemicals cracks the silicon barrier in lithium-ion battery technology


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2022)

This has been smashed the past few months and weeks, like everyone else. Not much has changed in regard to their technology and future potential sales from what I can see. Has enough cash to keep moving to production by the sounds of it.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2022)

It's certainly been hammered recently. I'm glad I didn't take a position last year. Support looks good at 5c, if it holds.

I haven't been following this in 2022, but I'm curious about why the share price has fallen so far.


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2022)

greggles said:


> It's certainly been hammered recently. I'm glad I didn't take a position last year. Support looks good at 5c, if it holds.
> 
> I haven't been following this in 2022, but I'm curious about why the share price has fallen so far.




I don't think there's any change to the battery requirements / make up of the EU car makers is there? And, most of them are going full EV around 2030 ish.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> I don't think there's any change to the battery requirements / make up of the EU car makers is there? And, most of them are going full EV around 2030 ish.




Thanks. Will do a bit more research when time permits as I'm looking for EOFY oversold stocks with significant upside potential, and ATC looks like it might fit the bill as long as there aren't any negatives that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 June 2022)

> The patent applications protect Altech’s process for covering anode materials such as silicon and graphite with nano-layer alumina coatings.  The coatings serve as an artificial solid electrolyte interface (SEI), and can reduce lithium loss during each battery charge and discharge cycle, and also retards degradation of battery capacity throughout battery life.




*Highlights*
• Patent protection for *Silumina Anodes*TM battery materials technology in place
• Australian provisional patent application originally filed on 13 May 2021
• Broaden filings to extend reach and protection
• National Patent filings in the United States, Europe, China, Japan and Korea
• International Patent filing covering up to 156 countries

_Is there anything unique and ground-breaking in this? Probably not. The current SP of 4.8c is near the all-time low of 4.0c.   _


----------



## greggles (14 September 2022)

ATC commercialising 100 MWh Sodium Alumina Solid State (SAS) Batteries via a JV with German battery institute Fraunhofer IKTS.

Here's the blurb from ATC:



> Altech believes that Sodium Alumina Solid State (SAS) CERENERGY® batteries are the game-changing grid storage alternative to lithium-ion batteries. CERENERGY® batteries are fire and explosion-proof, have a life span of more than 15 years and operate in extreme cold and desert climates. The battery technology uses table salt and nickel - is lithium-free; cobalt-free; graphite-free; and copper-free, eliminating exposure to critical metal price rises and supply chain concerns.




Certainly sounds promising with lithium prices soaring. ATC currently up 21.24% to 9.7c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2022)

greggles said:


> ATC commercialising 100 MWh Sodium Alumina Solid State (SAS) Batteries via a JV with German battery institute Fraunhofer IKTS.



Was just looking at it. Interesting!


----------



## greggles (14 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Was just looking at it. Interesting!




I don't know much about sodium alumina solid state batteries but I always suspected that a competitor to lithium would come along and give it a run for its money.

I would be interested in a side by side comparison of the two battery storage types. 

Will do some research when I get the time.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2022)

*Altech Chemicals Limited (ASX:ATC) CFO Martin Stein discusses the recent joint venture with Fraunhofer IKTS and the CERENERGY solid state sodium alumina battery.

Lauren Hayes:* Today we are talking with Altech Chemicals (ASX:ATC), market cap of $157m. ATC is commercialising solid state sodium alumina batteries. We’re joined by CFO Martin Stein. Martin, it’s great to have Altech back in the studio.

*Martin Stein:* _Thanks very much for having me, Lauren. It’s great to be here_.

*Lauren Hayes:* Martin, for our viewers not familiar with Altech, could you please provide a background on the company?

*Martin Stein:* _Sure. So, Altech is a battery materials technology and development company. We’ve got two main projects. The first project is the Silumina Anodes project, which is involving graphite and silicon-coating it with high-purity alumina. And we’re putting that into the anode section of a battery and we’re getting a 30 per cent increase in capacity compared to graphite only. And the second project that we’ve got is the solid state sodium alumina battery trademarked as CERENERGY._

*Lauren Hayes:* ATC made a significant announcement to the market recently. Can you shed some colour on this?

*Martin Stein:* _The announcement was a very exciting joint venture with Fraunhofer IKTS, who’s based in Germany. Now, Fraunhofer have developed a sodium alumina solid state battery that doesn’t use any lithium, doesn’t use any graphite, it doesn’t use any cobalt and it doesn’t use any copper. It’s amazing. It relies on sodium alumina technology. So, we’re using salt in this product. Fraunhofer has developed this battery over the last eight years. They’ve spent 35 million euros on the process of developing it, and they’ve got it ready and they’ve tested it, and it’s ready for a commercialisation._

So, they approached Altech. We have land available in Germany on which to build a plant to commercialise this. They were looking for a company that had battery experience and also high-purity alumina experience, which is what the solid state ceramic electrolyte in the battery uses. So, the joint venture was formed. We announced that on 14 September 2022. And now we’re moving forward with a bankable feasibility study to commercialise the battery and build a 100 megawatt hour factory.

*Lauren Hayes:* And, Martin, can you tell us a little bit about your JV partner, Fraunhofer?

*Martin Stein:* _Now, they’re a government-owned research and development institute, and they’re the leading institute for research into battery development and battery technology in the world. Fraunhofer is… they operate throughout Germany. They’ve got 76 research and development centres and institutes throughout Germany. They have a 25 million euro pilot plant facility that has produced these sodium and alumina solid state CERENERGY batteries. And that facility is available for testing and further work for the joint venture._

Fraunhofer has an annual research budget of 2.9 billion euros, and they’ve got about 30,000 employees that work for them throughout Germany, predominantly scientists and engineers. So, we’re talking about a government-owned institute. They’re very big hitters, very credible, and we’re just so excited that we’ve been able to team up with them in this joint venture to commercialise the CERENERGY battery that they’ve developed.

*Lauren Hayes:* And Martin, can you remind our viewers of what the advantages are of a sodium alumina battery as opposed to a lithium-ion battery?

*Martin Stein:* _That’s a very good question. Look, these CERENERGY batteries have got a few advantages. The big one is cost. They’re going to be a lot cheaper to produce because we don’t use any of those expensive metals that the lithium-ion batteries use. We don’t use copper, we don’t use graphite, we don’t use lithium, and we don’t use cobalt, which is all used in lithium-ion batteries. Our technology uses solid state ceramic electrolyte and also sodium, common table salt. Which is in abundance, it’s readily available, there’s no supply chain issues and it’s cheap. They’re also going to be fireproof. They don’t have a liquid electrolyte like the lithium-ion batteries do, so they’re fireproof. Our batteries also operate in a much larger temperature range than the lithium-ion batteries. So, because of the viscosity issues with lithium, they’re actually only operating between 15 degrees Celsius and 35 degrees Celsius. If they fall outside of that range, the lithium doesn’t work properly and the batteries are reduced in their capacity. So, our CERENERGY solid state batteries can be used in temperature ranges from minus 40 degrees to up to 60 degrees. So, our batteries can be used in very, very hot climates in the desert as well as very, very cold climates. And also, lithium-ion batteries use a lot of cobalt and they use a lot of graphite. Now, cobalt has ethical issues in most of it being sourced… in fact, 70 per cent of the cobalt is sourced from the Democratic Republic of Congo. Unfortunately, there’s child labour issues and other ethical issues, which is putting pressure on the supply of cobalt. And graphite. Graphite, 90 per cent of the world’s graphite comes from China, which poses a geopolitical risk and a social and environmental risk as well. So, lithium-ion batteries use those metals. We don’t rely on those metals. We don’t use them and we don’t have those supply chain or ethical issues in sourcing our materials. As I mentioned before, it’s sodium, it’s readily available, it’s cheap, and it’s in abundance._

*Lauren Hayes:* Martin, thanks so much for your time.
..................---------------....-.------........

_- and it looks like it slices bread really well, too_


----------

